
Jetbrains: Developer Ecosystem Survey 2019 - tosh
https://surveys.jetbrains.com/s3/sh-developer-ecosystem-survey-2019
======
setr
>iPad Pro, $250 Amazon certificate, Arduino, or a JetBrains Surprise Gift Pack

Isn’t the iPad Pro like $700 retail? The valuation of your choices is
something like $700, $250, $25 or $random

What an odd set of things to have a choice on

~~~
knasmai
There are different number of prizes at each value, so each prize has a
difference chance (higher the value, lower the chance).

You get to choose what you want, so I think it's actually a pretty interesting
way to set up the rewards.

~~~
flatiron
I kinda really want some jet brains Schwag. All the other stuff I could get
“creative” with my test plans and expense back to my work :)

